# We need your help....



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Please vote for Teddy!!! 

Britain&#039;s Cutest Bunny on Facebook | Facebook


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I voted!!

Hows baby?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kammie said:


> I voted!!
> 
> Hows baby?


Thankyou  he's great thanks, Jons taking us to portugal tuesday until friday!!!!  He's booked me to swim with dolphins too, im so excited!!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Ooh hope you have fun and we better get pictures of you with the dolphins. I'd love to swim with dolphins but theres the slight problem that I can't actually swim


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kammie said:


> Ooh hope you have fun and we better get pictures of you with the dolphins. I'd love to swim with dolphins but theres the slight problem that I can't actually swim


You can't swim  you need lessons young lady!

I'll take lots of piccies


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

crofty said:


> You can't swim  you need lessons young lady!
> 
> I'll take lots of piccies


I've had lessons! I'm scared of water, I panic if me feet aren't touching the bottom. Comes from when I was about five and my cousin tried to drown me, well not drown but she held me under water making me panic and I've been scared ever since. I'd love to be able to swim and have no fear of it but I don't think it will ever happen, thats why I'm getting Jack used to water at such a young age so he doesn't pick up my fear (his daddy takes him swimming every Sunday whilst I catch up on housework with some nice loud music on).


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Done, good luck Teddy x


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

Voted for him 



Kammie said:


> I've had lessons! I'm scared of water, I panic if me feet aren't touching the bottom. Comes from when I was about five and my cousin tried to drown me, well not drown but she held me under water making me panic and I've been scared ever since. I'd love to be able to swim and have no fear of it but I don't think it will ever happen, thats why I'm getting Jack used to water at such a young age so he doesn't pick up my fear (his daddy takes him swimming every Sunday whilst I catch up on housework with some nice loud music on).


OMG I'm the same (well apart from it being my cousin that made me scared it was another family member), if my feet can't touch the floor I literally drop like a stone


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Voted for him
> 
> OMG I'm the same (well apart from it being my cousin that made me scared it was another family member), if my feet can't touch the floor I literally drop like a stone


Yay I'm not alone!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I can understand people being afraid of water, my mums the same.

Thanks guys  we need all the help we can get, he's gone down to number 12 now  be rubbish if we finish just outside the top 10!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

just voted teddies now at 11


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

He's down to 18


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

We're slipping down, if anyone hasn't yet voted yet please do


----------

